# Music Video for the Fish Enthusiast



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Japanese Pop Music never ceases to amaze me...
Fish Fight.
FYI It has nothing to do with bettas.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Man that was wierd... I wish I wasnt so crappy at japanese so I could understand what they where saying.


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, I think if I had to watch a days worth of japanese TV I would have nightmares......


----------

